# 2 new AKC Track Certifications today



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

I took the girls for their AKC certification tracks today. Umsa is an experienced tracker - has her FH and is working on her FH2. Roo, on the other hand is just 11 months old and this was her first outing under a judge.

They both did super and passed. Fun and interesting to handle a very experienced dog and a completely green dog on back to back tracks. 

Here is Umsa, posing by the start flag after she was done










And here is Roo, also after passing. Roo is out of my Fritz and it is really fun to compare their tracking styles in the 2 venues (Roo also trains SchH tracking)










Now to battle the random draw to get into some tests this fall.....

Christine


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

To all three of you! Well done.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats Christine!!!!!!! How cool! So it seems like we may be doign the same tracking tests this fall... LOL... (if we get in), because Cody got certified this past spring, when all the tracking trials were already done and I have trained and waited until now so I can start trialing him!!!! Maybe I can get some tips from you with tracking...








Congrats again!!!!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well done !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Cool Christine!!! WTG Umsa and Roo!

You always get me motivated to do some dreaded tracking, lol!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TRITON
> 
> You always get me motivated to do some dreaded tracking, lol!


DREADED tracking?????????

Time to start enjoying it!









But really, thanks for the compliments. I was proud of the girls.

Christine


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome work. I'm hoping to get in for a TDX this fall


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! I'm hoping for a TDX with Fritz this fall - they are very hard to get into around here though. 

And, back to the "dreaded tracking" comment (







Trish...)

Today was my AKC tracking club's Fun and Games Day. LOTS of fun - contests, good food, crazy games, even cash prizes. Who says tracking has to be boring?? 

Christine


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

pretty neat. Congrats!! I just did some fun tracking with Blitz today and told him with the cooler months coming up we will do more. He loves it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!! 11 months old WOW!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Christine!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I agree with KathyW.. outstanding at 11 months of age. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Christine, great news and congrats.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

:congrats: Great Job!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOutstanding!!!!!! 11 months old WOW!!!


Foundation, foundation, foundation..........lots of patience, and well thought out training tracks. No pressure at all, confidence building each time out, nothing rushed. She's very very clearheaded in general, which has made training a pleasure. 

Doing the certification track with her was really amazing to watch, as there was tough cover that she had never seen before - some of it closer to TDX type. I was impressed because she didn't stress at all, just slowed down and sorted it all out. She knew her job, and was able to adapt right there and work through things completely new to her. You could almost see her "thinking" --- her sire tends to be the same way, so it's fun to see that this has passed on. 

I love tracking, so I'm sure that helps too. Lots of positive vibes going down the line.









Christine


----------

